# "Test The Best" Thermalright Shaman



## Pyrodactil (6. März 2011)

*Thermalright Shaman Test*
_Ich bedanke mich bei http://www.pc-cooling.de/ und Thermalright für die Bereitstellung des Thermalrights Shaman_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
*01- Kompatiblität*
*02- Spezifikationen*
*03- Lieferumfang*
*04- Lüfterdaten*
*05- Testkandidat NVIDIA GTX 580 Palit Dual Fan*
*06- Kühlkörpervergleich*
*07- Ausnahmefall Palit Spannungswandler*
*08- Wärmeleitpads*
*09- Hochzeit Grafikkarte mit Shaman*
*10- Upgrade Zuluft Optimierung *
*11- Temperaturen vorher / nachher*
*12- Fazit*


*01- Kompatiblität:*
Geforce: 8800 Ultra/GTX, 9800 GTX(+), GTS 250, GTX 285, 280, 275, 260, GTX 460, 470, 480, GTX 580
Radeon: HD 3850, 3870,4870,5850, 5870



*02- Spezifikationen:*

*Kühler:*
*Maße*: Länge 160mm x Breite 132mm x Höhe 38mm 
*Gewicht*: 500g (ohne Lüfter) 
*Heatpipes*: 8x 6-mm-Heatpipes 
*Bodenplatte*: Kupfer, hochglanzvernickelt 


*03- Lieferumfang:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bebilderte, deutsche und englische Montageanleitung 
24x RAM-Kühler (12x Normal, 6x Lange, 6x Low-Profile) 
4x Unterlegscheiben 
4x Gummi-Puffer 
4x Entkopplungsstreifen 
4x Gewindeschrauben 
4x Muttern 
2x Lüfter-Klammern (für 120- und 140-mm-Lüfter) 
2 Gramm "Chillfactor III" Wärmeleitpaste 
Nickel-Backplate 
Logo-Aufkleber 
*04- Lüfterdaten: *
Maße: Länge 160mm x Breite 140mm x Höhe 26.5mm 
Gewicht: 140g 
Geschwindigkeit: 900~1300RPM (PWM) 
Lautstärke: 19~21dBA (laut Hersteller) 
Airflow: 56~73CFM 
Anschluss: 4 Pin (PWM Connector) 


*05- Testkandidat:*
NVIDIA GTX 580 Palit Dual Fan (Own *P*rinted *C*ircuit *B*oard Design)
Standardtaktung: 783-1566-2010MHz bei 1V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*06- Kühlkörpervergleich:* Der _Shaman_ hat den Standardkühler im Vorfeld mit 8:4 Headpipeanzahl geschlagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*07- Außnahmefall Palit Spannungswandler:*
Die Standard Alukühlerplatte wurde zum Teil wiederverwendet, da die Spannungswandler der Palit PCB weit außeinander liegen (Außnahmefall), und es keine Möglichkeit zur Befestigung von Kühlbausteinen gibt.
Habe nur für eine spätere Spannungserhöhung einen Palit Fan wieder verwendet. Ist aber im Normalbetrieb nicht nötig. 
Außerdem wird bei höhererm Übertaktungspotenzial der GPU, und somit dem Shaman richtig eingeheizt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*08- Wärmeleitpads:*
Die grünen Standardwärmeleitpads füllen zwar gleichermaßen einen Spalt zwischen den Spannungswandlern und der Alukühlerplatte von 0,5mm bis 1mm.
Sie trocknen aber durch den hohen Weichmachergehalt und geringen Kautschukanteil sehr schnell aus und werden spröde und bröckelig. Ein Hauptgrund für defekte Grafikkarten.
Habe deshalb Waermeleitpads - PC-Cooling von PHOBYA mit jeweils 0,5 und 1mm stärke für die Spannungswandler verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*09- Hochzeit Grafikkarte mit Shaman:*
Bei der Montage gab es keine Probleme, die Anleitung ist selbsterklärend.
Auch wenn es knapp aussieht, zwischen den Heatpipes und dem DVI-Blech sind noch 4mm Luft.
Der Kühler passt somit auch auf überarbeitete Platinen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*10- Upgrade Zuluft Optimierung*

*Da der 140er Thermalrightlüfter von einer Soundkarte um 1/3 mit einem 12mm Spalt verdeckt wird, habe ich die Zuluft vom Coolermaster Cosmoss Tower mit einem 120er PWM Seitenlüfter optimiert.* Eine Filteroption folgt natürlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*11- Temperaturen vorher / nachher:*

_Thermalright Shaman:_ (Wärmeleitpaste Arctic MX-4)
Benchmark: 3DMark Vantage "High" Auflösung 1920x1080) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*12- Fazit:*
Der Thermalright ist mit Abstand der beste Heatpipekühler auf dem Markt.
Nicht nur die Verarbeitungsqualität ist top, sondern auch sein herausragender Wirkungsgrad.
Der 140er Lüfter macht sich nur von der Leistung, aber nicht von seiner Lautheit bei 100% Drehzahl bemerkbar.
Eigentlich kann man sich solche Übertaktungwerte nur mit einer Wasserkühlung vorstellen. Der Thermalright Shaman bändigt die GPU Temperatur aber anstandslos.

*Ich kann den Thermalright Shaman daher kühlsten empfehlen *


*P.S. weitere Thermalright-Testergebnisse findet Ihr hier PC-Cooling Service - Info*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OsiRis (7. März 2011)

Sehr schönes review !!!
vllt könntest ja noch die tempunterschiede in tabellen (farblich gestaltet) hinzufügen für eine bessere übersicht^^.
und wenn ich keine wakü hätte hättest du mich überzeugt den kühler zu kaufen ^^


----------



## facehugger (7. März 2011)

Schöner Test des Shaman Echt krass was mit guter Luftkühlung mittlerweile "geht"...

Gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

Also irgendwie kommen mir deine Werte bei der Übertaktung ein wenig hoch vor. Habe ebenfalls den Shaman auf meiner GTX 580. Ich brauche allerdings für die 900MHz die vollen 1.15V komme damit aber maximal auf eine Temperatur von ca. 68Grad, hängt auch sehr stark mit der Zimmertemperatur zusammen. Hast du die Schrauben hinten am Shaman voll angezogen? Weil der Anpressdruck ist alles!


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

Danke für das tolle Review . Jetzt weiß ich welcher Lüfter auf meine GTX 580 darufkommt.


----------



## Pyrodactil (7. März 2011)

*Hi Hulkhardy1*,
der Anpressdruck ist bei mir o.k.. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt bei mir ca. 25°C. 
Hast Du einen Lüfter in Deinem Towerseitenteil? 
Meine Störfaktoren sind zu Deinen erreichten 68°C folgende: 
- Der Lüfter wird von einer Soundkarte um 1/3 mitm 12mm Spalt verdeckt.
- Der Spalt vom Lüfter zum warmen Netzteil beträgt 35mm.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Luftzufuhr abändern. Denn 68°C erreiche ich nur mit nem offenen Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

Ne ich habe keine Lüfter im Seitenteil aber eine Gitteröffnung mit Staubsieb. Gut ich besitze ein Antec1200 Gehäuse was erklären dürfte warum ich so viel niedrigere Temperaturen habe als du, und meine Zimmertemperatur lag und liegt bei ca.  21-22 Grad.


----------



## Krachbummente (8. März 2011)

und der passt nicht auf ne gtx 560 ?


----------



## Pyrodactil (8. März 2011)

Krachbummente schrieb:


> und der passt nicht auf ne gtx 560 ?


 

Ich glaube nicht. Die 480er und die 580er hat ein quadratisches Lochbild 58,5mm x 58,5mm zur Aufnahme des Kühlers.
Die 560er PCB laut Google Bilder hat ein rechteckiges Lochbild. Es scheint aber einige unterschiedliche Platinen zu geben.
Kannst ja mal von oben bei Deiner nachmessen.


----------



## elohim (8. März 2011)

auf das Referenz Design der 560 passt der Shaman...


----------



## Pyrodactil (8. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ne ich habe keine Lüfter im Seitenteil aber eine Gitteröffnung mit Staubsieb. Gut ich besitze ein Antec1200 Gehäuse was erklären dürfte warum ich so viel niedrigere Temperaturen habe als du, und meine Zimmertemperatur lag und liegt bei ca.  21-22 Grad.


 
In meinem betagten Coolermaster Cosmoss sind vorne und hinten jeweils zwei 120ger Lüfter. Im Seitenteil steckt ne Dämmmatte.
Dein Antec 1200 hat wohl mehr Durchzug, kannst ja sogar vorne drei 120er verbauen. Werde mir im Seitenteil einen 120er oder 140er integrieren müssen.


----------



## n3c (8. März 2011)

Kann ich leidet nicht zustimmen , allein Platz bedarf , Optik und temps ,


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2011)

Schöner Test! Weiter so!


----------



## Happyplace4190 (9. März 2011)

hab auch den shaman verbaut auf meiner gtx 480 und muss sagen das die karte unter furmark auch an die 90grad rangeht .. haette mir ein bischen mehr erwartet ..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. März 2011)

Das kann nicht sein das die 480 an die 90 Grad ran geht bei Furmark da musst du was falsch gemacht haben! Gibt genug Tests im Internet mit der 480 und dem Shaman die das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2011)

Glaub ich auch nicht. Da stimmt was nicht. Aber mit dem Shaman wird die 480 @ Furmark bestimmt nicht so warm.


----------



## Pyrodactil (9. März 2011)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> hab auch den shaman verbaut auf meiner gtx 480 und muss sagen das die karte unter furmark auch an die 90grad rangeht .. haette mir ein bischen mehr erwartet ..


 
Furmark sollte man seit der 480er nicht mehr nehmen. Heizt (stresst) die Karte unrealistisch auf. Selbst mit nem Prolimatech MK-13 wurde die 100°C Marke geknackt.
GPU Tool, Vantage, Heaven, Crysis und der Metro 2033 Benchmark sind näher an der Gamingrealität.


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2011)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Furmark sollte man seit der 480er nicht mehr nehmen. Heizt (stresst) die Karte unrealistisch auf. Selbst mit nem Prolimatech MK-13 wurde die 100°C Marke geknackt.
> GPU Tool, Vantage, Heaven, Crysis und der Metro 2033 Benchmark sind näher an der Gamingrealität.



äh, gerade mit dem MK-13. Der hat doch die Furmarkseuche   und geht unter Furmark in kürzester Zeit über die 100Grad. 

Mit dem Shaman hingegen ist der Furmark nicht so das Problem.


----------



## AB1980muc (15. März 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Anleitung!!!

Ich habe die selbe Karte (also palit dual fan) und auch gerade den Shaman geordert.
Die Lüftungslösung der Karte scheint bei mir auch nicht optimal verarbietet worden zu sein. als ich testweise den alten Lüfter entfernt habe, konnte ich sehen, dass nur 50% des GPU Berührung zum Kühlsystem haben... daher ist sie bisher auch überschnell heiß geworden.

Meine eigentliche Frage ist allerdings: der alte Lüfter, den Du wiederverwendet hast, läuft der nicht extrem laut? Oder meinst Du man kann den lassen?
mit ist abgesehen der Temp, die Lautstärke super wichtig. Hatte meine Alte 5870 auch mit einem neuen Kühler versehen und hab mich an den nicht vorhandenen Ton gewöhnt 
Es sieht auch so aus als hättest Du eine Verlängerung des TR Kühlers benötigt für den Anschluss an die Karte, oder täusche ich mich da?

Hast Du den 2. Kühler einfach in die bestehende Platte "eingeschraubt" oder sieht das auf dem Bild nur so aus? Wenn ich statt dem vorhandenen einen neuen Kühler kaufe. Passt er dann vom Anschluss her and die G-Karte? ich war mir nicht sicher. 

Sorry für die blöden Fragen, möchte aber nichts riskieren bei dem doch nicht sooo kleinen Preis.

Vielen Dank

AB


----------



## Pyrodactil (15. März 2011)

AB1980muc schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Anleitung!!!
> 
> Ich habe die selbe Karte (also palit dual fan) und auch gerade den Shaman geordert.
> Die Lüftungslösung der Karte scheint bei mir auch nicht optimal verarbietet worden zu sein. als ich testweise den alten Lüfter entfernt habe, konnte ich sehen, dass nur 50% des GPU Berührung zum Kühlsystem haben... daher ist sie bisher auch überschnell heiß geworden.
> ...


 
Hi, es gibt keine blöden Fragen. Ich antworte gern 
Der Palit Lüfter wird erst ab 70°C mit 60% Drehzahl bei mir hörbar. Die Lüftersteuerung ist im VGA-BIOS bereits standardmäßig von 30% zu 100% eingestellt. 69°C habe ich allerdings nur in Benchmarks erreicht, in Games sind´s max 58°C also leise. 
Er ist natürlich nicht so leise wie der TR oder nen flüssiggelagerter Arctic.
Ja, habe den flachen Palit PWM Lüfter auf die abgesägte vorhandenen Kühlerplatte verschraubt. Es gibt meines Erachtens nur flache Lüfter ohne PWM zu kaufen. Selbst nen 60er 25mm dicker Lüfter würde mit dem TR-Kühler kollidieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabel vom TR Lüfter ist lang genug, es hat nur keinen Mini-PWM Stecker.
Die Palit-Platine hat zwei Mini-PWM-Buchsen. Das zusätzliche Kabel ist ein Adapterkabel von PWM auf Mini-PWM. Kannste aus alten Kabeln löten oder neu kaufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aus Hong Kong hat´s ne Woche gedauert. Qualität ist gut. Hatte gleich mehrere bestellt damit sich die Fracht lohnt. 
GELID PWM Socket Fan Adaptor Display Graphic VGA Card bei eBay.de: Fans, Heatsinks Cooling (endet 19.03.11 12:42:37 MEZ) 

In Deutschland mit Wartezeit
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122


----------



## AB1980muc (16. März 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
und nochmals Danke+ für das extra Bild  und die Links!!!
hab die airmail Variante genommen, weil ich keine Lust hatte bei meinen Eltern vorbeizufahren für den Lötkolben ... nutze das nicht gerade sooo häufig.
Hab mich schon grün und blau gesucht im Netz wegen des Adapters... nur... wenn man nicht weiß wie das Ding heißt... war schwierig. Vielen Dank!!!

Ich hoffe es dauert alles nicht zu lange (hatte die *Acclereo extreme* Variante frustriert zurückschicken müssen , weil die* Palit karte* leider *den Platz nicht hatte* und die Heatpipes ansägen... naja, wollte das dann doch nicht)- lief super mit der non-reference ati 5870 (xfx) kombi aus xfx sink und dem arctic cooler, nur etwas weniger sägen notwendig... bin dort zu meiner Verwunderung allerdings schmerzfrei mitlerweile, wollte es aber nicht übertreiben.  

Meinst Du ich kann den Lüfter erst einmal über die andere Stromlösung laufen lassen? Mainboard Anschluss? bis so langsam alle Kabel eintrudeln?

Finds aber trotzdem ziemlich heftig wie schief Palit den eigenen Kühler verbaut hat (nicht justierbar, einfach fehlerhaft - sicher 0,5- 1 mm höher auf der einen als auf der anderen Seite des GPU- das ist hammer viel- und man ihn auch nicht ansatzweise passend auf den cpu bekommen. Man verliert ja beim "Nachschaun" bei Palit schon die Garantie... Bin wirklich froh, wenn ich endlich dem sperrigen Schrott-Kühler von Palit auf Wiedersehen sagen kann. Ich denke mein Hauptproblem ist wirklich dass die Karte viel zu wenig Kontakt zum eigenen Kühler hat, ist auch nicht mit TIM auszugleichen... sorry für das viele Gelaber, aber ich habe mitlerweile so unterschiedliche Meinungen über genau diese Karte gehört und 99% liegt der große Temp-Unterschied an den unterschiedlich passenden Kühkörpern, deshalb bin ich um so dankbarer über die gute Anleitung!!! 

*ThumbUp!!*

Gruß
AB


----------



## Pyrodactil (16. März 2011)

Den 4-Pin PWM TR Stecker kannste natürlich auch ans Board mit ner 3-Pin 6 oder 12V Buchse anschließen. 
Nen "Heatbug" gab es zuletzt bei den Referenzkühlern der GTX 280. Bei den Palit´s ist mir bis jetzt nichts bekannt gewesen. 
Ist zwar alles "Back on Plastic", Druck -oder Spritzgussteile waren aber bei mir in Ordnung. Musst wohl ne Montagskarte erwischt haben, wo der Robi nen bisl abseits seiner Montageposition schraubte. Denn war wohl die max Temp bei Deiner über 80°C.


----------



## AB1980muc (16. März 2011)

die Idle Temperatur ist bei 30% Lüfter bei 44 (was nicht so super ist aber viele haben auch 44, das ist ok denke ich), aber bei Vollast bin ich fix über 80 Grad und z.b: Heaven BM liege ich schnell bei 100% Lüfter und knapp 90 Grad... und naja 100% bei den kleinen Lüftern. Da kommt man sich vor wie aufm Bau 

Ich glaube ich hatte eine "Montagskarte im imaginären Schaltjahr"


----------



## AB1980muc (18. März 2011)

So, alles verbaut, und der PC lebt auch noch. Idle ist er so bei 30 Grad aber über 70 Grad hab ich ihn nicht geschafft zu bekommen.
OC liegt genauso auch bei 900 /1800/2200, leise, stabil (bisher) Vantage score : P30522

Die Heatsinks waren egal wie ich sie mit spezialreiniger gesäubert habe, nicht fest zu bekommen. Da musste dann arctic silver kleber herhalten.
Bekomm sie zwar jetzt nie wieder ab, aber ich denke, dass hab ich auch nicht vor.

Die Temp sind idR eh 3-4% niedriger mit dem Kleber als mit den normalen Haftstreifen.

Ich muss noch ein wenig rumtesten, bin aber absolut begeistert. Und die Übertaktung bei der Karte ist sehr stark zu merken, nicht nur in Benchmarks.

kann den Kühler empfehlen, super Kauf  - und super Anleitung -


----------



## Schnibbel (20. März 2011)

Ist ein Super kühler, keine Frage. Meine GTX460 friert richtig 
Allerdings hängt er bei mir ein wenig durch so das ich ihn "Stabilisieren" musste.


----------



## Pyrodactil (20. März 2011)

AB1980muc schrieb:


> So, alles verbaut, und der PC lebt auch noch. Idle ist er so bei 30 Grad aber über 70 Grad hab ich ihn nicht geschafft zu bekommen.
> OC liegt genauso auch bei 900 /1800/2200, leise, stabil (bisher) Vantage score : P30522
> 
> Die Heatsinks waren egal wie ich sie mit spezialreiniger gesäubert habe, nicht fest zu bekommen. Da musste dann arctic silver kleber herhalten.
> ...


 


Supidu das alles geklappt hat. Die RAM´s entfette ich immer mit nem Radiergummi und Spiritus. Bis jetzt halten die Aluklötze ohne Haftcreme. Hatte aber auch schon mal über Wärmeleitkleber nachgedacht.


----------



## Pyrodactil (20. März 2011)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Ist ein Super kühler, keine Frage. Meine GTX460 friert richtig
> Allerdings hängt er bei mir ein wenig durch so das ich ihn "Stabilisieren" musste.


 
Das ist leider das typische Phänomen, wenn die kopflastigen Kühler aller Hesteller zu schwer für die dünnen Platinen werden. Es liegt immer eine Backplate mit Gummiunterlage dabei, die auf jede kompatible Karte passt.
Ich lasse mir für jede neue Grafikkarte eine passende Backplate aus 2mm V2A Blech lasern. Zusätzlich werden Distanzbuchsen auf Maß abgedreht.
Nur damit ist alles fest miteinander verbunden. Eine Verwindung der Platine ist somit ausgeschlossen. 

Die linke passt auf die GTX 480 und 580, vielleicht auch auf die GTX 460, musst mal nachmessen. Die rechte ist für die GTX 580 Palit/Gainward Platine. Mit dem Maßpic kannste zur ner Firma gehen die Blechbearbeitung wie lasern anbieten. Könnte Dir ansonsten auch die CAD Datei hinterlegen.


----------



## manikend (26. März 2011)

Hast Du mal versucht im Idle Desktopbetrieb ohne Lüfter zu fahren und evtl. die Temps gelogged? Würde mich sehr interessieren, auch für HD- Video oder Mehrmonitorbetrieb.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (7. April 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ne ich habe keine Lüfter im Seitenteil aber eine Gitteröffnung mit Staubsieb. Gut ich besitze ein Antec1200 Gehäuse was erklären dürfte warum ich so viel niedrigere Temperaturen habe als du, und meine Zimmertemperatur lag und liegt bei ca.  21-22 Grad.


 
Habe auch ein Antec 1200 mit 5 bzw 6Lüftern drin aber die Graka unten steht ja leider in keinem Luftzug. Ich würde gerne wieder einen Seitenlüfter einbauen bei mir aber da reicht der Platz ja vorne und hinten nicht mit shaman udn silver arrow oder hast du eine Idee. Wird deine Graka beim GPu Tool 15minuten echt nur 68°C warm schau mal nach. Das wäre wirklich wenig.

Als ich mal meinen shaman runtergemacht habe habe ich gesehen das am kühler nur wlp am rand ist aber nichts in der mitte. D.h die gpu lag nicht in der mitte auf dem kühler auf aber ich frage mich warum? Zu wenig wlp?? Normal sollte ja ein schöner großer abdruck sein auf dem Kühler wenn man diesen abnimmt richtig?

Das Problem mit dem durchbiegen kenne ich auch etwas. Ist das den die Lösung die einfach was hochzubinden am Ende?
Meine Karte läuft ja im Moment garnicht mehr leider. 0x116Error gehabt dann ging nichts mehr. Dann konnte ich irgendwann wieder ein Signal bekommen und nach dem nächsten Neustart tat sich garnichts mehr. Bekomme kein Bild mehr leider.

Wie fest habt ihr alle die Schrauben angezogen? So das ihr mit den Fingern kaum noch weiterdrehen konntet? Ich habe sie mit der Zange nochmal nachgezogen da merkt man erst wie wenig Kraft man in den Fingern hat. Aber was ist ein gesundes Maß? Wie gesagt bei mir habe ich sie bombenfest geschraubt von Anbfang an und musste dann beim entfernen des Kühlers sehen das nur der Rand auflag und die Mitte aber nicht da kein Abdruck auf dem Kühler war. Wie kann das kommen? Muss man da sowviel wlp draufklatschen das es die Lücke fühlt oder was? Werde heute Abend nochmal testen ansonsten muss ich die halt einschicken. Wüsste nur gerne dann bei der nächsten Karte wie ich das Teil anbringen kann das alles! aufliegt und ich nicht zu sehr anziehe. Und was ist die beste Möglichkeit das sie nicht durchbiegt, das mit dem Faden? Habe nen Window das würde man sehen also irgendwas unsichtbares wäre gut. Oder ich mache das Garn um einen Silver arrow lüfter drum ann würde man es auch nicht sehen.

Schön blöd jetzt ohne graka..


----------

